# anubias nana mini leaves going yellow?



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*My bet is nitrogen def*

Both the appearance (new growth/tips) turning yellow, and the situation (zero nitrates in tank) make me more suspicious of nitrogen deficiency. I see this often enough in container plants towards the end of season as the limited soil gets depleted. 

There's not enough livestock poop to give you the nitrogenous by-products which would feed the plants, plus the now increased light is trying to drive the plant to grow more. With less raw material to work with, the plant is showing signs that something is out of balance. 

Iron is another possibility, as I understand that anubias can be prone to it. 

I have noted forum member Aqua Aurora has a lot of experience with anubias. If she doesn't chime in, maybe you can pm her. 

Good luck!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Someone on here can give you the amounts of it but you need complete ferts.
What you listed is far from that.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21944
The extra light and CO2 are going to drive growth, but there is no food.
Flourish Comp is an adequate substitute for the CSM+B...only, it has no macros to speak of. You can use only one dose of the EI list instead of three per week.
But with higher lights and injected CO2 the plants can use more than that.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=107303#2
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=107312


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

nathank said:


> im using 2 up aqua led lights (was previously using 1 on my old tank). Dosing seachem excel daily, comprehensive each week and potassium as i thought yellowing was a potassium deficiency?


Potassium results in necrotic spots all over the leaves, ie: pinholes, not yellowing.

I can't see your pictures at the moment, but yellowing is usually caused by:

Nitrogen - Yellow in old growth, eventually effects new growth too.
Magnesium - Yellowing of old growth, but the veins tend to remain green.
Iron - yellow in new growth, while old remains green.

You can look at some pictures at:
http://deficiencyfinder.com/


----------



## nathank (Mar 11, 2014)

thanks for the input guys, im just confused as i was actually adding less ferts in my previous tank and they were doing far better. But i was using co2


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Interesting.. 

So looking at the pictures, I see pinholes, so potassium deficiency is present. It is possible that the potassium issue is now corrected, and now nitrate deficiency is showing..

did the CO2 tank have livestock in it, or just the same TB shrimp?

Does the new tank have more nutrient hungry fast growing plants?

Just tossing out ideas..


----------



## nathank (Mar 11, 2014)

no the new the tank has less plants, only crypt parva an anubias at this point. The previous tank only had 10 red cherry shrimp and i wasnt really feeding them that often, once a week maybe.

Ill correct the nitrogen deficiency and then see what happens. Just anubias being so slow growing it takes a while to see if the issues have been corrected, unlike stem plants you can tell reasonably quickly.

The anubias are getting worse each day


----------

